# One Hour



## Molokai (Dec 13, 2013)

In nursery we have each month one hour to work with the kids. Being the talented one in my marriage this is my task and i love doing it. This month was making a crib. (i dont know if its the right word). Teacher gave me a box with very limited material and a glue gun
So my five year old son and i started to make and voila. Here it is..second photo is the one i made at home.

p.s. i was the only guy in nursery surrounded by women.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2013)

Those are really cool!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 14, 2013)

Tom - Your a natural! Knife Maker, Frame Maker, Diver and Manger Maker! Awesome work. Tell your son he did very well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice job and a great experience for the children, but to proclaim you are the talented one in the marriage could be risky. After 40 years I give such statements careful consideration.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice Work- bet it was fun. I have to agree with Dave though- treading on thin ice with those kind of statements.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 24, 2013)

Tom you're a diver?
If yes, I come to visit you in Croatia next summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 25, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice Work- bet it was fun. I have to agree with Dave though- treading on thin ice with those kind of statements.



She is not like that...
i only do dishes,
every day,
twice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 25, 2013)

ChrisK said:


> Tom you're a diver?
> If yes, I come to visit you in Croatia next summer.
> 
> View attachment 37671


Diver? Yes. 
Free diving !
Have you been to Croatia?


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 25, 2013)

Molokai said:


> This month was making a crib. (i dont know if its the right word).



This is called a "Nativity Scene". Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 25, 2013)

ChrisK said:


> Tom you're a diver?
> If yes, I come to visit you in Croatia next summer.
> 
> View attachment 37671



Christos, what is the meaning of the hand gesture in your carving? In the USA, that mean "okay". When I lived in Italy, I was told not to make that gesture. The Italians did not tell me the meaning but I knew it was not good. Gary


----------



## Molokai (Dec 25, 2013)

In US it means OK but in Italy that gesture hold upside down it means something different.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 25, 2013)

It's a scuba divers gesture meaning "everything OK". I didn't know for the Italian gesture.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 25, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Diver? Yes.
> Free diving !
> Have you been to Croatia?



Never had the chance Tomislav. In fact I'm sticked to my country for holidays mainly for family reasons. Not a complaint... just a fact.
And you have you been in Greece?


----------



## Molokai (Dec 25, 2013)

ChrisK said:


> Never had the chance Tomislav. In fact I'm sticked to my country for holidays mainly for family reasons. Not a complaint... just a fact.
> And you have you been in Greece?


Never had the chance. I think we have similar coast and beautiful sea


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes generally I am around the Ionian sea, south of your country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2013)

Many new divers in the USA have to retrain themselves during diving class because in most parts of the USA a "thumbs up" is what we use to say everything is cool. But in diving that means ascent, so we have to retrain ourselves to use the OK sign for "everything is okay" instead of the thumbs up.

One thing I was never taught in diving class was the sign for shark. I don't know why our instructors neglected it but the first time I saw a diver come up to me with eyes the size of silver dollars and the vertical hand on her head and pointing around the end of the reef with the other I wondered what the hell was this girls problem she must be narc'd lol.

Nice nativity Tom sorry for taking part in the high jack.  oops I mean  lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

